
Every Reason Not to Buy the Google Chromebook Pixel - vincefutr23
http://gizmodo.com/5986031/every-reason-not-to-buy-the-google-chromebook-pixel
======
mrb
Gizmodo lies: _"It's just $50 short of enough to buy a MacBook Pro that has a
similarly retina display"_

No it is not. As pointed out, the non-LTE Pixel is $1300 which is $200 less
than the $1500 MacBook Pro. If you want to compare similar machines, then at
least amke an effort to make them somewhate comparable, duh!

The only valid criticism IMHO is the 32GB internal storage. Google should have
priced the Pixel $1200, same as the Mac Book Air 13". Compared to the Air, the
Pixel would be seen as reducing the internal storage from 128GB to 32GB, and
increasing the screen to a high-resolution high-DPI one. That's a tradeoff
that people can understand. Also, the $1200 base price would have allowed an
end-user to upgrade (assuming it is upgradable) the RAM and SSD to 8GB and
128GB, leaving the total upgraded cost of the Pixel still a bit shy of the
$1500 MacBook Pro 13" Retina, while having slightly lower specs (slower CPU,
no ThunderBolt ports, lower-capacity battery).

------
TylerE
What a dumb article.

Especially how the author makes such a huge deal about how a 1.5:1 screen is
"almost square". (Of course, a 1.6:1 typical flatpanel isn't, of course).

Not to mention that's it Gawker blog-spam crap.

